#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен гонпа зимой (фотографии)

## Цхултрим Тращи

Лама поделился чудесными фотографиями зимнего Дзогчена.

----------

Aion (12.12.2014), Alex Dharmasiya (13.01.2015), Asanga (12.12.2014), Lanky (14.12.2014), Neroli (12.12.2014), Pedma Kalzang (12.12.2014), Pema Sonam (13.12.2014), sergey (12.12.2014), Tashi_Tsering (12.12.2014), ullu (13.12.2014), Алик (12.12.2014), Ануруддха (12.12.2014), Аурум (12.12.2014), Балдинг (19.12.2014), Галина_Сур (12.12.2014), Гошка (15.12.2014), Дондог (15.08.2016), Дордже (12.12.2014), Кузьмич (13.12.2014), Нико (12.12.2014), Олег Георгиевич (29.07.2016), Павел Ш. (12.12.2014), Савелов Александр (14.12.2014), Сергей Хос (12.12.2014), Сергей Ч (12.12.2014), Фил (12.12.2014), Че Линг (14.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Большущее спасибо) А есть еще фотографии?

П.С. За 4 года, что я там не был, все как-то обновилось и покрасилось  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Большущее спасибо) А есть еще фотографии?
> 
> П.С. За 4 года, что я там не был, все как-то обновилось и покрасилось


Пока больше нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Красивые фото! Вспомнился фильм "Путешествие в долину Дзогчен с Патрулом Ринпоче". Мне этот диск когда-то прислали случайно вместе с информацией по чайной церемонии.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Бо

Даже мотоциклы покрашены в аутентичный цвет.

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Сергей Хос (12.12.2014)

----------


## Надточий

мотоциклы супер!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Чтобы новую тему не открывать, большой друбчен в Дзогчене.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (15.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016), Дондог (15.08.2016), Павел Ш. (15.08.2016), Сергей И. (26.09.2016)

----------

